# nuisance sales calls



## Yannalou (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm just wondering if anyone has an idea as to the law in Greece regarding persistent sales pitches to landlines and mobiles. Do people have a protection against this kind of thing? Thank you


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Yannalou said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone has an idea as to the law in Greece regarding persistent sales pitches to landlines and mobiles. Do people have a protection against this kind of thing? Thank you


I see that the Uk is thinking of doing something about this cold calling lark as it seems people have had enough of it,and it doesnt actually work anyway.Here in Greece there is nothing we can do but accept the call(too late once we have put the thing to our ear)I still get calls from somewhere for my deceased mother in law,she used to buy horrible tacky stuff from promotions coming through the door.They ask for her in name,I say shes in AUSTRALIA,not coming back,still they call again,the other day they said,...is she there?NO,THEN THEY SAID..WHY,at this point I lost the plot,but now Im back to my normal answer,....no money,no job,they remove themselves pretty fast.Im afraid the world is all about....buy...buy...buy..there is no escape.


----------



## Yannalou (Jan 20, 2014)

concertina said:


> I see that the Uk is thinking of doing something about this cold calling lark as it seems people have had enough of it,and it doesnt actually work anyway.Here in Greece there is nothing we can do but accept the call(too late once we have put the thing to our ear)I still get calls from somewhere for my deceased mother in law,she used to buy horrible tacky stuff from promotions coming through the door.They ask for her in name,I say shes in AUSTRALIA,not coming back,still they call again,the other day they said,...is she there?NO,THEN THEY SAID..WHY,at this point I lost the plot,but now Im back to my normal answer,....no money,no job,they remove themselves pretty fast.Im afraid the world is all about....buy...buy...buy..there is no escape.


Thank you for getting back to me. I find the most irritating thing about these calls is that they don't accept your answer that you're not interested. The other day, Vodaphone rang for the umpteenth time as I was sitting in hospital after an operation. I reiterated that I was not interested and the guy at the other end said "how do you know you're not interested since you haven't heard what I had to say?"!!! I'm told that if you get these calls on a landline, the best defence is to not hang up and walk away from your phone.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I just speak to them in Welsh...THEY HANG UP !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If they call on your landline just put the receiver on the table and leave them to talk to themselves. Costs them money to make the calls.


----------



## Yannalou (Jan 20, 2014)

I wish I could speak Welsh!!!


----------

